# There was an accident...



## fancyfuzzmice (Oct 26, 2008)

Last night there was an accident. I let in the cat, as usual, then was going to bed when I heard a crashing sound. My dog ran to see what it was and I followed. The cat had jumped 5+ feet and knocked over Charlotte's cage. She had just given birth earlier in the day to 10 pups. I freaked out trying to find her - but it was too late. The cat had her mangled her in his mouth and there was no way I could save her. So I ran to the pups which were littered all over the floor along with the bedding, food, etc. Thankfully my two other mommy mice (one gave birth a few days ago and the other is due any second!) accepted the newborns as their own and took them into their nest. I'm pretty upset as Charlotte was my absolute favorite mouse. I'm just sooo glad the other two girls took in the babies!

Now for my questions: Do you guys think the newborns will be alright? When I checked this morning they had milk in their tummies and they looked fine. I'm just so worried as I've never had orphans before! And if anyone is wondering, there are 8 pups from the 6 day old litter they just joined. Will the mommy mouse that's nursing be overwhelmed? My stomach literally hurts from this whole situation, I feel horrible.

The 1 day olds with the 6 day olds









Sorry this is so long! And also, sorry if this is the wrong place to post!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

18 babies with one mother is a LOT. They will get fed as the milk bellies already indicate and they may all survive (note the word survive, not thrive), but if you practice culling then this would be one situation where I would advise you to do so. Are they also in with the pregnant doe? If so and she has a small litter they will cope better between them than separately. However if she's not already in with her please don't put her in as that will endanger all the babies.


----------



## fancyfuzzmice (Oct 26, 2008)

The pregnant doe has been there since the start and has been helping with the first litter of pups. She's due to have her babies any day now (if not today then probably tomorrow) She's smaller then the other mother so hopefully she won't have as many pups. I'd really hate to have to cull the babies but I don't want to risk loosing another nursing mouse  What a horrible situation.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Since (hopefully) both adult does are healthy, and presumably you are feeding well, it's not them you need to worry about surviving the experience, it's the pups. The pregnant doe may already be lactating and helping feed the first and second combined litters even though she hasn't had her own yet. When hers do arrive one or both does may (it's possible but not in any way definite) reduce the litter themselves because there are so many mouths to feed. It's up to you, you can take the chance and hope most if not all survive, and there is a chance they will, or you can decide to remove some bucks now to increase the amount of milk available for the others and help the mums to cope. (The reason I say to remove bucks is because they are greedier with the milk than does)


----------



## fancyfuzzmice (Oct 26, 2008)

I was reading about culling on AFRMA's site. I'll wait a day and see how the moms and babies are coping. (The does are on a pregnant/nursing mix right now) If it comes down to it though, I don't think I have much of a choice. I don't want to risk the whole litters and the lives of my does. But I guess it comes with the (breeder) territory.


----------



## fancyfuzzmice (Oct 26, 2008)

Update: My other pregnant doe started having her babies - so far I see three and they all had milk in their tummies...I assume since they're all mixed up in the same nest, both mothers will be nursing them all regardless of who's baby it is.

Newest pups are on top:


----------

